# Rising Folk Star Taylor Mitchell Killed By Coyotes!



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## spk1142 (Feb 2, 2010)

First time I've ever heard of coyotes killing a person.


----------



## archeryfan (Feb 9, 2010)

Is this real or bs. I hope this is just a joke or something . If it is real my prayers are with her family.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Certainly no joke... it was covered all over Canadian news.


----------



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's the times article covering it when it happened:

Printer Friendly


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I read about it several months ago. It is not the only time coyotes have attacked. Google "coyote attacks" and see what happens.


----------

